# F250 Diesel Mileage



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone got any diesel MPG ratings? I'm looking to switch from a 2008 F250 V-10 over to 2015 F250 6.7 V-8 Diesel. 

With the V-10, average 11 mpg without trailer, 9 mpg with trailer. I pull my trailer almost everyday of the week and sometimes most days on the weekend.

I'm averaging $150.00 per week in fuel currently. My truck is also my only vehicle, so it get's used for everything related to my business(estimates, pick-up supplies, landfill, etc).

Let me know.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Not sure of your location but here diesel is more expensive. But my boss is averaging 13MPG empty. His is and F-250 crew cab short bed with about a 3" lift and not sure of tires or gear ratio. 

I have a 6.2L V8 and am getting 9.5 MPG pulling and not sure empty. Crew cab, long bed, 4x4, stock height, stock tires, 3.73 gear ratio.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Let you know in 2 months when my new 350 arrives. I'm expecting mid-low teens hauling. Might not be as good as my tuned 6.0l towing but we will see.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You won't get a whole lot more.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Pulling they just use fuel no matter what. I have a old 7.3 and get around 10 pulling, up wards to 15 not. Does the job so that is the main thing I am concerned about.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

2005 2500 Dodge Cummins short bed 3.73 4 WD I average 14 fro my short 15 mile round trip commute, on the highway about 21 at 77MPH empty

ML


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

MSLiechty said:


> 2005 2500 Dodge Cummins short bed 3.73 4 WD I average 14 fro my short 15 mile round trip commute, on the highway about 21 at 77MPH empty
> 
> ML


I basically have the same truck and thats pretty similar to what I get. I don't think any other diesel is getting better mileage than a 5.9...

All these newer diesels are so choked up with emissions equipment that they are losing their benefit over comparable gassers.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I have a 2014 f 350 crew short bed with 6.7 (same thing as the 250 with extra spring) I have 16000 miles and get 12.5 to 13 mpg empty. I had a 2013 and once I got 25000 on it the mileage got better so I'm hoping the same thing happens with this one.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

there are many reasons to buy a diesel. saving money is not one of them.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

deter said:


> there are many reasons to buy a diesel. saving money is not one of them.


Well put! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I had someone tell me if your worried about the gas mileage you can't afford the truck.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm getting 14 with mixed driving 03 7.3 cargo van. Just put and exhaust on it and plan to do a few other things. Hoping to get 16 consistently.


----------



## HeyGuiher (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 06 Ram 3500 single wheel Quad Cab Long Bed with the 5.9L and average between 24 and 26 mpg. Have hit as high as 28 empty and as low as 14 when towing. Agree that the newer diesels have lost their mpg advantage with emissions equipment.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

2011 f250 4x4 short bed crew 6.7 100% stock. I've been getting 17.5-18 with a mix of highway and back roads. Truck runs pretty much empty other than a few hundred pounds of misc tools in the bed. Think I was getting 10-12 pulling a 10k skid steer and trailer but don't do it much so not 100%.


----------



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> I had someone tell me if your worried about the gas mileage you can't afford the truck.


Ninjaframer, this is no issue about being able to afford it. I'm more concerned about the mileage that diesel will get. I have not owned one, and the manufacturers(Ford) does not give MPG's on diesels because of the weight of the truck. So, I was just curious about what everyone else might be getting with a similar truck doing similar work and pulling with it.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

blackte said:


> Ninjaframer, this is no issue about being able to afford it. I'm more concerned about the mileage that diesel will get. I have not owned one, and the manufacturers(Ford) does not give MPG's on diesels because of the weight of the truck. So, I was just curious about what everyone else might be getting with a similar truck doing similar work and pulling with it.


I understand, it was a joke. I asked around before I bought my first one too. Although- the reason the joke is funny is because it's true  I paid 65k for the one I have now, I worry VERRY little about the fuel bills compared to the 1k a month truck payment.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

deter said:


> there are many reasons to buy a diesel. saving money is not one of them.



But having a diesel pump at your work that your employer pays for is definitely one reason to buy a diesel

ML


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

^agreed


----------



## ObuckiO (Feb 19, 2014)

An Old 1990 Ford F-450 Super-Duty box truck(7.3 diesel-80,000miles) getting 13mpg @ $3.60 a gallon.
Edit: ^ Has been near the past couple months.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I get about 14-15. 6.0 w/ 34's


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 15, 2014)

I basically just joined to post in this thread. Read all the time, never had a ton to post. 

I drive a 2013 F350 Crew Cab Short bed. 11500 GVRW Stock at the moment. 3.55 gears

I'm at 18k miles. I average 20-21 on the highway. I can get that higher if i take it super easy. 

Overall with city driving and highway mixed, I average about 17. It depends highly on the terrain you are in what mileage you're gonna get, but if it's anything other than rolling hills you should be able to get good mileage. 


Towing a 8k skid steer with a heavy tilt trailer I got around 16 highway. City was probably around 12 taking it easy. 

Loading up the bed with gravel I don't notice a big difference highway, city goes down a few. I'll tune it soon and get a few MPGs back.


----------



## Peewee (Oct 15, 2014)

Seahawk said:


> I basically just joined to post in this thread. Read all the time, never had a ton to post.
> 
> I drive a 2013 F350 Crew Cab Short bed. 11500 GVRW Stock at the moment. 3.55 gears
> 
> ...


No, you won't.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 15, 2014)

Same driving style, if you look at real world results, you do.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

Sold my 95 diesel a month ago and replaced it with a 2011 F250 6.2 V8 gasser. I am averaging 13.5 to 14.5 with mixed city/highway driving. Pulling my 7,000# tractor i get around 9. I had diesels since 1989, 6 of them total and i am done. They are NOT worth the extra $9,000 (diesel engine option on a 2015) unless your towing heavy every day. Out of warranty repairs on these new emissions motors could just about bankrupt you. For $9,000 you can buy a LOT of gas. Diesel here is $3.75 a gallon, Gas is $2.95. I would need to CONSISTENTLY get 4 MPG better with the diesel to break even and that is NOT taking into account the $9,000 engine option, $75 dollar oil changes, $120 fuel filters or the piss water they need now Ect. Some will say you will get a lot of your initial investment back when you sell it but not so much anymore as out of warranty diesels are NOT holding value do to high cost of emissions repairs. I have done the math over and over and over again but can't make it pencil out. Your results may vary.....


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

The best to date I'm getting is 17 while driving expressway at 60-62 I'm paying 3.32 a gallon for diesel and fill up at my house.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

mtmtnman said:


> Sold my 95 diesel a month ago and replaced it with a 2011 F250 6.2 V8 gasser. I am averaging 13.5 to 14.5 with mixed city/highway driving. Pulling my 7,000# tractor i get around 9. I had diesels since 1989, 6 of them total and i am done. They are NOT worth the extra $9,000 (diesel engine option on a 2015) unless your towing heavy every day. Out of warranty repairs on these new emissions motors could just about bankrupt you. For $9,000 you can buy a LOT of gas. Diesel here is $3.75 a gallon, Gas is $2.95. I would need to CONSISTENTLY get 4 MPG better with the diesel to break even and that is NOT taking into account the $9,000 engine option, $75 dollar oil changes, $120 fuel filters or the piss water they need now Ect. Some will say you will get a lot of your initial investment back when you sell it but not so much anymore as out of warranty diesels are NOT holding value do to high cost of emissions repairs. I have done the math over and over and over again but can't make it pencil out. Your results may vary.....



You are so right with this post! I loved the power of the diesel but that is it! I could not afford to keep fixing and the up keep on it, maybe if I didn't have a Ford but I had the 6.0 diesel, then the 6.4 diesel....never again.....will not try the 6.7.....no way.

And you are right, Diesel are not holding their values at all in my area...made getting rid of mine extremely difficult!


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Finally got my new one. 35's (look small) and a 4.5" carli lift. Got 13L/100km on a highway trip. My average is at 15.8L right now with mixed driving and towing my enclosed.


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Not to bad.
How big and aprox how heavy is your enclosed?
Hey and where in Ontario are you? I'm in Durham just east of Toronto.
I have been thinking of going to an F250 power stroke for my next truck.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

About 8000lbs last time I scaled. Pulls like a brick.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

I average 15 mpg.

18 to 22 on highway.

2008 F350 crew cab long bed 2x4
341,000 miles

Last time on scale 8,400 lbs. Daily, I am probably closer to 9,000 lbs or more.


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

brhokel606 said:


> You are so right with this post! I loved the power of the diesel but that is it! I could not afford to keep fixing and the up keep on it, maybe if I didn't have a Ford but I had the 6.0 diesel, then the 6.4 diesel....never again.....will not try the 6.7.....no way.
> 
> And you are right, Diesel are not holding their values at all in my area...made getting rid of mine extremely difficult!


What did you end up doing with yours?


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a 6.0
average 18-20 on the high way low teens around town
6-10 loaded


----------

